# Broken mirror....."Mekra"-where can I get one?



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

We were driving back from a lovely day out at Chatsworth Park in Derbyshire yesterday. As we passed through Sheffield, a bus driver coming the other way didnt move over far enough and clipped our offside mirror smashing it to pieces..... :x 

The mirror is a large type (A class) but does seem to be a generic one rather than Dethleffs-specific. Does anyone know where I might get one other than resorting to a Dethleffs dealer? Wording on the back says:

MEKRA 0114124
02-14124
12v (It's heated)

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

It's your lucky day.

Speak to Sharon here:

Blind Spot Mirrors

I cracked my Mekra cover to the mirror recently, she managed to get me another... it was £29 all in.
She also does do Chinese copies which are a lot cheaper... around a £5 for the cover. The only downer is the clip might not be in the same place to marry to a Mekra mirror. 
If like you though, your mirror has gone for it, you can replace with Chinese mirror and cover assemby. Don't quote me, but a basic mirror is around £50.... The Mekra version from the dealers cost £00's 8O

Sharon will have what you need, and I got mine next day.

Wilse

PS your mirrors are probably the same as mine Adria Vision I SG707 and various Hymers, Burstners etc.

PPS don't bother looking on their website, as you won't find what you want, just have the code numbers to hand.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks very much for that-I have sent them an email.
The glass is completely shattered and the back severely cracked, so I'm pretty sure it needs a complete head. It's heated too....


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Replace it with the whole Chinese back and main mirror... I would also order a spare [or 2 depending on driving style  ] of the backing covers, as delivery is dearer than the cover!

w


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Sharon was indeed very helpful. A genuine mirror would be £86.50 plus vat and carriage.
I'm having a direct replacement copy for £35.37 all included! 
(Happy bunny-thanks Wilse!!)


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

We also lost a mirror in Deven ( thankyou white van man )

Replacement mirror from Lowhams was £108 and it took 4 weeks for it to come from Dethleff being a left hand drive van I needed a mirror asp so I ordered a 24 volt mirror from A1 Mirrors next day delivery cost £29 ish , it works fine but it just takes longer to heat up with it being a 24 volt mirror but it’s ok for a back up mirror.

You can also get the unheated mirror for £21 ideal as a back up mirror 

Paul


----------

